# Are Timeshares REALLY Needed In Orlando?



## Captpan6 (Jul 30, 2020)

When I went to Orlando with my wife many years back, it was for the singular purpose of visiting the theme parks like Disney.  We never spent more than an hour or two in our room except for sleeping and Facetiming family. Every day we were at a theme park, and Orlando has A LOT.  Even if you're not experiencing the ever-growing Disney World collection, Sea World and Universal provide some variety.

This made me think: how necessary is it to have all the amenities like a kitchen, balcony, or other things a timeshare provides if no one is home to use them?  After all, Orlando isn't exactly along a shore where you can walk from the beach to the room to get something and then come back, so those amenities likely don't see a lot of use.  And even if you were to forego the expenses of theme park food, I can't imagine taking the time to cook meals to take with you will save money given you'd have to stock up on a lot of ingredients. 

I'm curious what value that Orlando timeshare holders receive that staying in something far simpler like, dare I say it, a hotel room wouldn't do worse at.  Perhaps I'm oversimplifying the appeal of the city but all the better for me to learn where.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 30, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> When I went to Orlando with my wife many years back, it was for the singular purpose of visiting the theme parks like Disney.  We never spent more than an hour or two in our room except for sleeping and Facetiming family. Every day we were at a theme park, and Orlando has A LOT.  Even if you're not experiencing the ever-growing Disney World collection, Sea World and Universal provide some variety.
> 
> This made me think: how necessary is it to have all the amenities like a kitchen, balcony, or other things a timeshare provides if no one is home to use them?  After all, Orlando isn't exactly along a shore where you can walk from the beach to the room to get something and then come back, so those amenities likely don't see a lot of use.  And even if you were to forego the expenses of theme park food, I can't imagine taking the time to cook meals to take with you will save money given you'd have to stock up on a lot of ingredients.
> 
> I'm curious what value that Orlando timeshare holders receive that staying in something far simpler like, dare I say it, a hotel room wouldn't do worse at.  Perhaps I'm oversimplifying the appeal of the city but all the better for me to learn where.


Actually it makes the parks that much more enjoyable when you can come back to a room that is spacious. I’ve taken mid day breaks from parks. Cooking breakfast also helps. Not to mention on non park days the resorts, especially Marriott properties have so much to do. Grand vista has a huge screen and they show movies all day which makes pool time different. Not everyone spends every single day in the parks. Don’t forget there are many other things to do in Orlando besides Disney world or universal studios. Also, there are people who vacation there often so they don’t have to be in the parks all day every day. Was just there for 6 weeks and enjoyed the resort very much


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2020)

Blasphemy...


----------



## Captpan6 (Jul 30, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Not everyone spends every single day in the parks. Don’t forget there are many other things to do in Orlando besides Disney world or universal studios. Also, there are people who vacation there often so they don’t have to be in the parks all day every day. Was just there for 6 weeks and enjoyed the resort very much


When my wife and I were there we had 11 days, which is a far cry from the 6 weeks you stayed so in that instance yeah, your timeshare makes much more sense.  I suppose I'm more adjusted to single-week vacations.

Although I'm curious what other things there are to do in Orlando?  Immediately coming to mind are the Orlando Magic and live performances, although I don't know what regular live shows are present with the exception of Cirque du Soleil which we saw at Disney World.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 30, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> When my wife and I were there we had 11 days, which is a far cry from the 6 weeks you stayed so in that instance yeah, your timeshare makes much more sense.  I suppose I'm more adjusted to single-week vacations.
> 
> Although I'm curious what other things there are to do in Orlando?  Immediately coming to mind are the Orlando Magic and live performances, although I don't know what regular live shows are present with the exception of Cirque du Soleil which we saw at Disney World.


6 weeks was an anomaly due to COVID. Usually I do week vacations and truthfully anything over three nights I want a timeshare. I enjoy the kitchen, the space and washer dryer etc.


----------



## canesfan (Jul 30, 2020)

It depends on how you’re vacationing. That argument could be for Hawaii too, if you are an on the go person how much time are you spending in the room?
Personally we have enjoyed the timeshare experience in Orlando. In the few times we have used it there we were with extended family. Much easier than a bunch of hotel rooms with no common space. We enjoyed coming back to the room to relax. On non park days we enjoyed the pool & amenities. Not every day is a park day. 
Also found it great to use when my son played at World of Sports. It was awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## win555 (Jul 30, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> When I went to Orlando with my wife many years back, it was for the singular purpose of visiting the theme parks like Disney.  We never spent more than an hour or two in our room except for sleeping and Facetiming family. Every day we were at a theme park, and Orlando has A LOT.  Even if you're not experiencing the ever-growing Disney World collection, Sea World and Universal provide some variety.
> 
> This made me think: how necessary is it to have all the amenities like a kitchen, balcony, or other things a timeshare provides if no one is home to use them?  After all, Orlando isn't exactly along a shore where you can walk from the beach to the room to get something and then come back, so those amenities likely don't see a lot of use.  And even if you were to forego
> the expenses of theme park food, I can't imagine taking the time to cook meals to take with you will save money given you'd have to stock up on a lot of ingredients.
> ...



Most likely the hotel room will be more expensive and less sq. ft. than a timeshare. Most nice hotels have resort and parking fees on top.


----------



## elaine (Jul 30, 2020)

I've done a hotel stay onsite with me and 2-3 kids for 3-4 days with parks everyday and it's fine. But, normally we don't do parks everyday or only do a 1/2 day. we eat breakfast in room and cook dinner many times if we have a 2BR, because that means we have 2-4 kids/teens with us and eating out is tiring and cost a lot of $$. I'd rather cook/grill out with a glass of wine and kids in the pool/relaxing than be sitting at a restaurant, esp. when they were younger. And it's really not a vacation with 2 kids in your room, lights out at 9pm! We use the resort amenities also. Even if onsite at WDW, we would prefer at least a 1 BR. 
OTOH, is O overbuilt--yes!


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 31, 2020)

Orlando is my favorite vacation spot. We usually go every year, but missed 2019 and of course this year was cancelled due to COVID. I have a 14 year old daughter and we take a relative/friend to share the fun with her. We went to Disney when she was 1, 5 and 9. When she was 5 and 9, she enjoyed going to the parks but she was always looking forward to getting back to the timeshare resort to participate in activities and pool parties. So, IMHO, YES....timeshares are really needed in Orlando. The onsite activities are part of the vacation. There is so much more to Orlando than Disney and theme parks. It's because of Disney that the area is so great. We have recently discovered a 14 day unlimited park visit to SeaWorld/Aquatica/Busch Gardens/Adventure Island. We stay in Orlando for 2 to 3 weeks so driving to Tampa area twice is part of the fun of the vacation. SeaWorld and Aquatica are right there in Orlando. My daughter, niece and hubby are huge rollercoaster fans. They enjoy SeaWorld and Busch Gardens far more than Disney and Universal Studios. But staying at a timeshare resort gives the benefit of having space AND privacy. It's nice for kids to have their own room to laugh, and be silly while adults can have a glass of wine, margarita or whatever on the balcony. A timeshare is part of the vacation as well. Convenience of washer/dryer is also a plus. Needless to say there isn't much difference in cost for timeshare vs. hotel but for the slight difference, you get far more space and far better amenities.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 31, 2020)

We enjoyed Orange Lake one year with friends so we had a 3 BR. When we weren't at the parks or often  split up, we liked having the golf course and amenities  of the resort.  Having the space and conveniences made it pleasurable  for all.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 31, 2020)

To the OP, I am curious why did you visit this website and post your  thread ?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 31, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> We never spent more than an hour or two in our room except for sleeping and Facetiming family.


I go to Orlando a lot, typically for a week at a time, often more than once a year, and spend part of every day in a theme park. We do lots of other theme park destinations too, Disney and others. I’ve been doing this for almost 20 years. I can count the days that look like this on one hand.

We’ve learned that the vacation overall is a lot more enjoyable if we treat the parks as a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 31, 2020)

nerodog said:


> We enjoyed Orange Lake one year with friends so we had a 3 BR. When we weren't at the parks or often  split up, we liked having the golf course and amenities  of the resort.  Having the space and conveniences made it pleasurable  for all.


Orange Lake is a favorite resort of my family. One year we rented an owners River Island unit/week. Let me tell you, I wanted to buy in to Orange Lake after that stay!! But the Mfees are too high for my preference and the resorts are easy to trade into or rent for far less than their Mfees. We have stayed in West Village and for the past 2 years we were intending to try North Village. Hopefully next year we will be able to resume our family Orlando vacations.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jul 31, 2020)

If your only purpose of visiting Orlando is to visit Disney or Universal, then maybe going hotel is the way to go (we've done the on-property thing at Universal, which was fun but the room was meh).  If you want to do ANYTHING else, especially hang out at your resort, then TS is the way to go.  Even before we bought into timeshares we stayed at the Sheraton Vistana Resort through the equivalent of getaways in a "blast from the past" thing called a "coupon book" that had 5-night stays in a 2BR for $400-500.  Took my mom and my very-young-at-the-time daughter and we had a blast both times.  The personal space really makes it.

Then there's Disney Vacation Club, which gets you the on property experience and TS...just a little spendy for us and we tend to go to Universal more anyway.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 31, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Orange Lake is a favorite resort of my family. One year we rented an owners River Island unit/week. Let me tell you, I wanted to buy in to Orange Lake after that stay!! But the Mfees are too high for my preference and the resorts are easy to trade into or rent for far less than their Mfees. We have stayed in West Village and for the past 2 years we were intending to try North Village. Hopefully next year we will be able to resume our family Orlando vacations.


We loved it too..at the time we had a family  of four visiting from England so we met in Orlando!! We didn't stay in West  V..I can remember  if it was  North. It was a beautiful  condo and  they really enjoyed it.  I'd love to return too!!!!


----------



## Captpan6 (Jul 31, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, I am curious why did you visit this website and post your  thread ?



I've been visiting the website for a while to get a better understanding of vacation-ownership systems and this is only my second thread.  The reason I posted it was because I couldn't see the point to owning a TS in Orlando given the way our last vacation was conducted there and a lot of replies have helped to enlighten me to some of the benefits.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jul 31, 2020)

I guess it depends-if you are a go-go-go parks all day/every day--then a TS may not make much sense. It also depends on family composition: we have 3 kids so unless we wanted a higher end hotel onsite at Disney to sleep 5-offsite TS was better. We have done the onsite stays at Disney and Universal-but it is usually for less than a week if all of us go. If just me and hubs or me and one kid-we will stay onsite at the parks resorts (Uni or Disney).
But after our last all 5 of us onsite vacation at Disney - We stayed Caribbean Beach and Beach Club for 3 days each-husband said never again - he wants the extra room if all of us go of a timeshare. 
Plus if you go during busy weeks (we've gone over New years, Thanksgiving and Christmas) staying in a spacious timeshare resort with much much much less crowded amenities is a huge respite from the masses of humanity at the parks/onsite hotels (in normal years). Especially the year we went over Thanksgiving we only spent 1/2 days in the parks and the rest of day at the Resort-Hoping to do same this year if I can snag Cypress Harbor again!
Now that we will be down to just one kiddo at home this fall it may or may not make sense to trade a week for a timeshare. But with AC's it may still be worth it-you cannot find a 2 bed/2bath at a gold star resort for a week for <$400 otherwise.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> I guess it depends-if you are a go-go-go parks all day/every day--then a TS may not make much sense. It also depends on family composition: we have 3 kids so unless we wanted a higher end hotel onsite at Disney to sleep 5-offsite TS was better. We have done the onsite stays at Disney and Universal-but it is usually for less than a week if all of us go. If just me and hubs or me and one kid-we will stay onsite at the parks resorts (Uni or Disney).
> But after our last all 5 of us onsite vacation at Disney - We stayed Caribbean Beach and Beach Club for 3 days each-husband said never again - he wants the extra room if all of us go of a timeshare.
> Plus if you go during busy weeks (we've gone over New years, Thanksgiving and Christmas) staying in a spacious timeshare resort with much much much less crowded amenities is a huge respite from the masses of humanity at the parks/onsite hotels (in normal years). Especially the year we went over Thanksgiving we only spent 1/2 days in the parks and the rest of day at the Resort-Hoping to do same this year if I can snag Cypress Harbor again!
> Now that we will be down to just one kiddo at home this fall it may or may not make sense to trade a week for a timeshare. But with AC's it may still be worth it-you cannot find a 2 bed/2bath at a gold star resort for a week for <$400 otherwise.



^^^^^^ This is why a timeshare makes sense in Orlando.

We used to take the kids to Disneyland (Anaheim) when they were small.  The ability to leave Disneyland mid-day for a few hours, to retreat to our unit for lunch, snacks, pool, and naps, is invaluable when travelling with kids.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 31, 2020)

We insist on extra room even for just the two of us. I'm a bit of a morning person, my wife is a bit more of a night owl. Having a 1BR allows us to each be awake when the other person would rather be asleep, without either sitting quietly in the dark or waking the other person up.

And, when our kids were younger, having a door between them and us that locked was essential, because it was our vacation too. ;-)


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 31, 2020)

To the OP, you do not have to own a timeshare to stay in an Orlando timeshare. There are so many other places you can purchase a timeshare and that you and your family members / or friends can vacation to.   Liked hotels, timeshares are located in the Caribbean, Hawaii, North & South America, Africa, Asia and Europe.

Finally, you do not need to purchase a timeshare to vacation in a timeshare resort.. You can rent a timeshare from many sources. Example: TUG.

Wishing you many, many happy vacations either in a hotel, a condo, a rental home, RV, a campground or a timeshare.
Remember: *Knowledge is Power is By Bacon.*


----------



## chellej (Aug 1, 2020)

Orlando is a big part of why we bought timeshares.  Our first trip we stayed at a disney hotel, I don't recall which one.  The kids were 2, 5 and 7.  we shared the double beds and had a roll away. After  all day at the park the kids were tired and cranky and so was this mom.  Even though Disney makes everything special it just wasn't enough room. The next 2 trips we rented hotels that were more like suites with a division for kids and kitchenette.  Better but having a 2 or 3 bedroom timeshare was even better and we enjoyed many more trips in timeshares......it just makes the whole experience better.


----------



## elaine (Aug 1, 2020)

Captpan6 welcome. lots of good info and  advice here. definitely research A LOT before buying a TS. IMHO, I'd just rent on TUG, redweek, or other sites for travel to Orlando rather than buying.


----------



## TamaraQT (Aug 1, 2020)

bnoble said:


> We insist on extra room even for just the two of us. I'm a bit of a morning person, my wife is a bit more of a night owl. Having a 1BR allows us to each be awake when the other person would rather be asleep, without either sitting quietly in the dark or waking the other person up.
> 
> And, when our kids were younger, having a door between them and us that locked was essential, because it was our vacation too. ;-)


Exactly!!! Like I always say...vacation with the kids by day. At night putting them to bed in their own room lets the adults vacation at night. A cramped room with a couple of beds and 1 bathroom is not my idea of vacation. Needless to say the advantages of having a full kitchen to make adult snacks and drinks is beneficial. A balcony to enjoy them on. Get maintenance/housekeeping clean/disinfect the jets like my hubby does and the private jacuzzi can become  part of the vacation too. Those are not standard amenities included in standard hotel rooms.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 2, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> When I went to Orlando with my wife many years back, it was for the singular purpose of visiting the theme parks like Disney.  We never spent more than an hour or two in our room except for sleeping and Facetiming family. Every day we were at a theme park, and Orlando has A LOT.  Even if you're not experiencing the ever-growing Disney World collection, Sea World and Universal provide some variety.
> 
> This made me think: how necessary is it to have all the amenities like a kitchen, balcony, or other things a timeshare provides if no one is home to use them?  After all, Orlando isn't exactly along a shore where you can walk from the beach to the room to get something and then come back, so those amenities likely don't see a lot of use.  And even if you were to forego the expenses of theme park food, I can't imagine taking the time to cook meals to take with you will save money given you'd have to stock up on a lot of ingredients.
> 
> I'm curious what value that Orlando timeshare holders receive that staying in something far simpler like, dare I say it, a hotel room wouldn't do worse at.  Perhaps I'm oversimplifying the appeal of the city but all the better for me to learn where.



Everyone vacations differently. What works for you, staying out all day, would never work for us. We’ve gone to Orlando once. We enjoyed the parks, but didn’t spend the entire day there or spend all our time at the parks. We relaxed, spent time around the pools et.....

We take several trips per year and have for a couple of decades. In the early years we tried to cram everything in we could cram. We’d run so hard we needed a vacation from our vacation. Then...... we stopped. We came to understand we don’t have to do it all. So we relax more. Thus, we enjoy the amenities offered by the nicer timeshares. I get up early, my wife sleeps in. A hotel room doesn’t work that well for us.

Vegas is another example of where many feel a timeshare isn’t necessary. All those cheap hotel rooms and so many people that use them only for a nap and to clean up. And yet, they still sell timeshare there and people still use them. We love Vegas, but, we need a little time away from the casino. I absolutely LOVE standing in front of the floor to ceiling looking out at the city.

Everyone vacations differently. that’s what there are hotels, timeshares, house rentals, all inclusive resorts and cruise ships. What works for you would never work for us.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 2, 2020)

For us the best time to visit the parks are after 6PM, less crowds, the temperatures are lower and you can ride more attractions because there are less people at the park. IMHO.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 2, 2020)

I think this person is asking if he/ she should buy a timeshare.  Yep.  

I think Orlando is best when visiting for more than a week, we like to go 2 weeks and sometimes go three.  We do eat breakfasts in the unit.  We sometimes pack lunches from the unit.  We do plan days that we don't go to the park, specifically planned just to rest and use the pool and sit on the balcony for a bit.  

We like having our family with us and thus the 2 bedrooms.  We like sitting in the living room.  We like having an occasional dinner in the unit and enjoy conversations with family.  We like watching TV in the living room with a bowl of popcorn.  It's nice to have the washer/dryer, so we don't have to pack a lot of clothing.  

We like the homey feeling of a timeshare, especially Marriott branded timeshares.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think this person is asking if he/ she should buy a timeshare.  Yep.
> 
> I think Orlando is best when visiting for more than a week, we like to go 2 weeks and sometimes go three.  We do eat breakfasts in the unit.  We sometimes pack lunches from the unit.  We do plan days that we don't go to the park, specifically planned just to rest and use the pool and sit on the balcony for a bit.
> 
> ...


It sounds to the the OP is wondering what point do timeshares have in Orlando. Their experience is one where they were in the park daily open to close and used the TS to sleep as a hotel. I think they are asking based on their experience if TS are a waste in a place like Orlando. I don’t see them asking if they should purchase it. I may be wrong but that’s how I interpreted their question.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 2, 2020)

CPNY said:


> It sounds to the the OP is wondering what the point do timeshares have in Orlando. Their experience is one where they were in the park daily open to close and used the TS to sleep as a hotel. I think they are asking based on their experience if TS are a waste in a place like Orlando. I don’t see them asking if they should purchase it. I may be wrong but that’s how I interpreted their question.


Yeah, maybe, but why go to a timeshare forum and post that, and he/she is a newbie.  So it's an assumption I made based on the behavior of bothering to post here.


----------



## Captpan6 (Aug 3, 2020)

elaine said:


> Captpan6 welcome. lots of good info and  advice here. definitely research A LOT before buying a TS. IMHO, I'd just rent on TUG, redweek, or other sites for travel to Orlando rather than buying.



Thank you for the welcome.  I've already gone through the Timeshares 101 on the website just to see if I missed anything about how they work and indeed I knew the fundamentals, but there were helpful bits I didn't know about like the say that a timeshare owner has as a member of the "homeowners association" of sorts.  I'm a little iffy on Redweek, as well SYTN, because many messages I read about those sites here imply they have high closing costs. I'm more willing to try TUG's marketplace - renting first of course - before I come to any decision on which vacation ownership network I should be a part of, if any.


CPNY said:


> It sounds to the the OP is wondering what the point do timeshares have in Orlando. Their experience is one where they were in the park daily open to close and used the TS to sleep as a hotel. I think they are asking based on their experience if TS are a waste in a place like Orlando. I don’t see them asking if they should purchase it. I may be wrong but that’s how I interpreted their question.


Hit the nail on the head.  Currently I'd much rather rent or exchange into a TS in Orlando rather than own one due to the way my wife and I vacation.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 3, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> Hit the nail on the head.  Currently I'd much rather rent or exchange into a TS in Orlando rather than own one due to the way my wife and I vacation.



I own in Orlando, I never use my TS in Orlando to stay in Orlando. I trade into other resorts in the network constantly. I only “exchange” into Orlando using award certificates or buy getaways on interval. If I’m going to Orlando for 2-3 nights, I’ll compare the price of a hotel (using my universal AP discount, Priceline or other 3rd party booking sites) to the AC or Getaways TS booking methods. If the hotel price for 2-3 nights is a similar price as a week interval in a TS (in Marriott, my preference) using an AC + exchange fee, I’m always going with the TS. Not just for the space and amenities of the TS, but usually booking the full week allows extra nights which can be useful for arriving early or leaving late. Hotel rooms for short stays have a purpose. Although, the thought of staying a week in a hotel room makes me cringe.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 3, 2020)

We are go go people when it comes to Disney. We have college age kids. They will join us on trips. I don't want to sleep in the same hotel room as my kids. They like to sleep in. We don't. I want a living room to drink my coffee and not in the same room as my kids. Feeding them is expensive so having breakfast and snacks in the room is good. We also like the washer/dryer and ability to watch movies with popcorn to unwind after the park. Makes for a more comfortable trip.  

We own in Vegas but use our week to travel to Hawaii, NYC and other locations. When we go to Vegas, similar to @CPNY we will use extra vacations or Accommodation Certs or last minute rates in a TS or a short stay with TS points system. We never stay a week and would rather use the points elsewhere because we get more bang for our buck.


----------



## Captpan6 (Aug 3, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I own in Orlando, I never use my TS in Orlando to stay in Orlando. I trade into other resorts in the network constantly. I only “exchange” into Orlando using award certificates or buy getaways on interval. If I’m going to Orlando for 2-3 nights, I’ll compare the price of a hotel (using my universal AP discount, Priceline or other 3rd party booking sites) to the AC or Getaways TS booking methods. If the hotel price for 2-3 nights is a similar price as a week interval in a TS (in Marriott, my preference) using an AC + exchange fee, I’m always going with the TS. Not just for the space and amenities of the TS, but usually booking the full week allows extra nights which can be useful for arriving early or leaving late. Hotel rooms for short stays have a purpose. Although, the thought of staying a week in a hotel room makes me cringe.


How long have you had your Orlando TS for and how easy has it been to trade into other resorts and networks over time?  Having a TS for the sole purpose of trading into other properties is something I'm studying up on.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 3, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> Having a TS for the sole purpose of trading into other properties is something I'm studying up on.


I strongly discourage this model for someone new to timesharing. The exchange game (and it is a game) is subtle, complicated, and difficult to work effectively without a significant time investment. Worse, the "rules" of the game are always changing, so time must be regularly reinvested; there is friction in exchange (fees, etc.) so getting good performance is harder than it is when you just use what you own. Certain folks (like yours truly) find that fun and make it into something of a hobby, but those folks seem to be few and far between.

Hobby, n: _An activity into which one can pour unlimited amounts of time and/or money._

In my opinion, folks new to timesharing would be much better served buying something they plan to use most years. That could be a fixed or floating week at a resort that you want to return to most years. Or, it could be a resale points membership in one of the larger "mini-systems": Wyndham, WorldMark, Bluegreen, HGVC, etc. Those systems have a network of resorts, with known (and more or less fixed) costs to use, and a much easier system for booking than the typical external exchange. You might still use exchange periodically, but consider it a nice extra, not the primary use case.


----------



## Captpan6 (Aug 3, 2020)

bnoble said:


> I strongly discourage this model for someone new to timesharing. The exchange game (and it is a game) is subtle, complicated, and difficult to work effectively without a significant time investment. Worse, the "rules" of the game are always changing, so time must be regularly reinvested; there is friction in exchange (fees, etc.) so getting good performance is harder than it is when you just use what you own. Certain folks (like yours truly) find that fun and make it into something of a hobby, but those folks seem to be few and far between.
> 
> Hobby, n: _An activity into which one can pour unlimited amounts of time and/or money._
> 
> In my opinion, folks new to timesharing would be much better served buying something they plan to use most years. That could be a fixed or floating week at a resort that you want to return to most years. Or, it could be a resale points membership in one of the larger "mini-systems": Wyndham, WorldMark, Bluegreen, HGVC, etc. Those systems have a network of resorts, with known (and more or less fixed) costs to use, and a much easier system for booking than the typical external exchange. You might still use exchange periodically, but consider it a nice extra, not the primary use case.


The "walk before you run" advice is most appreciated.  My wife can certainly attest to my patience when it comes to studying up on something (I spent a year and a half on researching before I bought our first new car and I've been more than happy with it) and although I had every intention of doing my due diligence when it came to research on this particular topic, I'll take your advice and shelve it for the time being.  

The point system networks are actually something I've been weighing as my wife and I rarely enjoy vacationing in the same place in a close timespan, which is why I was curious about the exchanging systems and how to make the most of them.


----------



## elaine (Aug 3, 2020)

bnoble said:


> The exchange game (and it is a game) is subtle, complicated, and difficult to work effectively without a significant time investment. Worse, the "rules" of the game are always changing, so time must be regularly reinvested; there is friction in exchange (fees, etc.) so getting good performance is harder than it is when you just use what you own.


definitely this!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 3, 2020)

bnoble said:


> I strongly discourage this model for someone new to timesharing. The exchange game (and it is a game) is subtle, complicated, and difficult to work effectively without a significant time investment. Worse, the "rules" of the game are always changing, so time must be regularly reinvested; there is friction in exchange (fees, etc.) so getting good performance is harder than it is when you just use what you own. Certain folks (like yours truly) find that fun and make it into something of a hobby, but those folks seem to be few and far between.
> 
> Hobby, n: _An activity into which one can pour unlimited amounts of time and/or money._
> 
> In my opinion, folks new to timesharing would be much better served buying something they plan to use most years. That could be a fixed or floating week at a resort that you want to return to most years. Or, it could be a resale points membership in one of the larger "mini-systems": Wyndham, WorldMark, Bluegreen, HGVC, etc. Those systems have a network of resorts, with known (and more or less fixed) costs to use, and a much easier system for booking than the typical external exchange. You might still use exchange periodically, but consider it a nice extra, not the primary use case.


I bought for the sole purpose of exchanging. In the beginning I made some small mistakes like not locking off and depositing both units, but in the end it all worked out well. It doesn't take that long to learn the ropes of the exchange game. Sure it can be complicated, but as long as one is willing to put in the time investment, it works really well and I see no issue with buying to exchange. Especially if one is using StarOptions or Points. As long as someone doesn't want to travel only in peak seasons, they can do pretty well.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 3, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> How long have you had your Orlando TS for and how easy has it been to trade into other resorts and networks over time?  Having a TS for the sole purpose of trading into other properties is something I'm studying up on.


I own SVV Sheraton vistana villages. It comes with star options (think points), at 8 months prior to check in I can book resorts in the vistana network anywhere from 1-21 nights with points. I can book as many trips as my points will allow. It’s been excellent. I’ve yet to use star options in orlando since it’s better to just use AC or getaways to book Orlando weeks. So owning in Orlando can be beneficial.


----------



## Monykalyn (Aug 3, 2020)

We own at Lake Ozark. The fixed week deeded  unit was gifted to us a couple decades ago. Maintenance fees have been less than $400/year. It’s a 3 bed 3 bath unit that trades in Interval International well I don’t need to pay an upgrade fee for larger units. We did get hit with a special assessment fee this year but this is first time since we’ve had it. We used to use the week regularly until kids got too big to pull out of school - our week is first week of May. We’ve traded into Cayman Islands, nearly every Marriott vacation club in Orlando, Las Vegas, and France so far. We’ve used our unit almost exclusively for trading and it works well for us, in fact I just got my Thanksgiving week in Orlando at my favorite MVC Cypress Harbour.
We’ve tossed around idea of picking up a Las Vegas TS as we like Vegas but also want something that will be a good trader too. 
Timeshares aren’t for everyone but for those who understand them it can be fun!


----------



## normab (Aug 4, 2020)

We live about an hour and a half away from Orlando. We’ve never really been amusement parks people, except when our son was young…So Orlando would not  have been a major destiination for us in the past 10 years.  However Covid has change things for us.

With our community activities being mostly shut down, and huge restrictions on pool usage, we enjoyed going to Orlando for a week each of the last 2 months, and hanging all day at the quiet pools, at the quiet resort, because the resorts are relatively empty.  It’s a change for us from our usual beach vacations.

We have not been going out to dinner as much as we normally do, I’ve been bringing food and preparing it in the timeshare. We are really enjoying this time. I joked to my husband that “Orlando is our home away from home now”.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 4, 2020)

Owning points is a great option, as you can trade to a variety of locations and not have to go back to the same old, same old every year.  

I own points at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but that does not mean I have to stay there.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 5, 2020)

If I am on site at WDW for a few days, I am ok with just a hotel as we will be in the parks all day and really only use the room to sleep and shower.   Anything more than a few days and I want my creature comforts of a timeshare.     Also......we have been to Orlando twice in which someone got sick (stomach bug, fever, etc).    Trust me.....you are VERY thankful to have a timeshare to be in when that happens vs just a hotel room.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2020)

To the OP, please take your time and do your research and please learned this word   "*No"

Do not buy from a developer, do your math research on cost, travel and yearly maint fees. IMHO.

Take your time.*


----------



## CPNY (Aug 5, 2020)

mdurette said:


> If I am on site at WDW for a few days, I am ok with just a hotel as we will be in the parks all day and really only use the room to sleep and shower.   Anything more than a few days and I want my creature comforts of a timeshare.     Also......we have been to Orlando twice in which someone got sick (stomach bug, fever, etc).    Trust me.....you are VERY thankful to have a timeshare to be in when that happens vs just a hotel room.


That’s exactly what happened to my brother in December. He went back to the TS, made soup, had plenty of fluids and when we got back we made sure he had everything he needed.


----------



## TamaraQT (Sep 6, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> When I went to Orlando with my wife many years back, it was for the singular purpose of visiting the theme parks like Disney.  We never spent more than an hour or two in our room except for sleeping and Facetiming family. Every day we were at a theme park, and Orlando has A LOT.  Even if you're not experiencing the ever-growing Disney World collection, Sea World and Universal provide some variety.
> 
> This made me think: how necessary is it to have all the amenities like a kitchen, balcony, or other things a timeshare provides if no one is home to use them?  After all, Orlando isn't exactly along a shore where you can walk from the beach to the room to get something and then come back, so those amenities likely don't see a lot of use.  And even if you were to forego the expenses of theme park food, I can't imagine taking the time to cook meals to take with you will save money given you'd have to stock up on a lot of ingredients.
> 
> I'm curious what value that Orlando timeshare holders receive that staying in something far simpler like, dare I say it, a hotel room wouldn't do worse at.  Perhaps I'm oversimplifying the appeal of the city but all the better for me to learn where.



Your viewpoint of a room in Orlando being used only to sleep and shower is because that is really all you can do in a hotel room. But I have the opposite viewpoint. I question why people stay at a hotel in Orlando, when there are so many timeshares available? I question why they need to go to theme parks from sun-up to sundown everyday, when there are things to enjoy on the resort grounds of a timeshare. I question why people go to laundry rooms on vacation or carry so much clothing when they can have a private washer and dryer in a timeshare unit. I question why do you have to eat all meals out at restaurants when you can have it delivered to your unit and eat at a full dining room table in your unit, or out on your balcony. Either way, it sure is much more relaxing and enjoyable than a loud crowded restaurant. I question why do people pay $2-$5 for a bottle of water when they can get a case of water for about $5 and keep it cold/frozen in a full-size refrigerator. I question how people stay in a room with 2 beds and 1 bath for more than 2-3 days and consider it a vacation.  I could go on and on. Just about all you question about why people choose to stay at a timeshare, I question about why people choose to stay at standard hotels.

Have you ever considered that the reason you only use your room just to sleep and shower is because there is nothing else to use the room for? Maybe the reason you stay in theme parks for so long is because there isn't much to do back in your room anyway. So there is no desire to rush to get back to it. Even when my kids were younger, they didn't want to stay in the theme parks all day. They couldn't wait to get back on the grounds of the resort. They would rather make a quick sandwich and go participate in resort activities than to go out to dinner. Especially my daughter. In fact her fascination is still going strong. She prints out the activity schedule of the resort we will be staying at so that we can incorporate time for her to do stuff at the resort. Dance parties are her biggest thing. My husband likes time to participate in pool volleyball. Dive In movies has become my new favorite poolside activity. The point is, if we stayed in a hotel, we would want to stay out at theme parks all day too. There is nothing to do when you go back to a hotel room. One of our favorite resorts has 13 pools on the property AND a small waterpark!! Everyday there is something going on at one of the pools whether its a BBQ, pool party, or both. A timeshare resort is part of the vacation, not just a place to sleep and shower. I look forward to sitting out on the balcony in the early morning hours with a cup of coffee. It's so relaxing and enjoyable and you know you are TRULY on vacation. You don't have to look forward to getting away from your room. You look forward to enjoying time in it as part of the vacation.  

Anyway, you will want to do more at the resort than sleep and shower when you see all the options offered. You have the conveniences of home, but you have the feel of a tropical vacation resort. The resort is part of the vacation!! Completely different vacation experience than a standard hotel stay. Even the cost may surprise you. If you compare what you are paying for a hotel(sleep and shower) and the cost of a timeshare, you'll be surprised at how there isn't that much difference. But of course that can depend on how you book it. I highly recommend renting from an owner. Come back and let us know if you ever get a chance to try it for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 6, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Your viewpoint of a room in Orlando being used only to sleep and shower is because that is really all you can do in a hotel room. But I have the opposite viewpoint. I question why people stay at a hotel in Orlando, when there are so many timeshares available?



I get what you're saying and I agree with it.  However, there are a few people with the opposite point of view that I understand.  In most cases in the Orlando area, hotel rooms are cheaper on a per-night basis.  For some people, all they need on this vacation is a place to lay their heads at night and use the bathroom and shower.  Many people do not want to cook and clean on their vacation.  Most hotels provide a hot breakfast.  They also provide daily maid service.

With all that in mind, I understand why some prefer hotels, although I am not one of them.  But hey, different strokes for different folks and to each his own.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't think the question "Are Timeshares Really Needed in Orlando" is the right question.  The question should be "Is it Worth the Money to Own a TS in Orlando"...  My point is you can avoid the Front End Cost and Annual Maintenance Fees by renting...

George


----------



## CPNY (Sep 6, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I don't think the question "Are Timeshares Really Needed in Orlando" is the right question.  The question should be "Is it Worth the Money to Own a TS in Orlando"...  My point is you can avoid the Front End Cost and Annual Maintenance Fees by renting...
> 
> George


Valid point if ones main purpose is to go to Orlando. There was a tugger here who purchased a massanutten unit to trade into Orlando. Maint fees will be half of what they would pay owning in Orlando and it has high trade power to book two Separate units in Orlando. If the goal is to go to Orlando annually then I’d agree, owning in Orlando may not be the best option. Owning elsewhere and exchanging, AC’s or renting is a better option.


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 6, 2020)

My husband and I took our three kids to Disney World for the first time in 1991.  We stayed at the Holiday Inn, Kissimmee, and were thrilled that they had a refrigerator and microwave in the room.  We spent so much money on eating out, couldn't believe the prices for food at DW (back then, they did not allow you to bring your food in) and were so frustrated with the cramped space in our room.. no place to spread out. The next year, we were invited for a "free weekend"  at Massanutten through a friend.  Went on the tour and haggled all day on price.. since then,  we have been so happy with our decision.  We returned to Disney a few times after that, and what a change.  Being able to bring the kids back to the resort for lunch, as it was too hot mid-day to stay at Disney, and let them cool off in the pool for a swim.  Yes.. in our opinion, timeshares are the only way to go, unless you have the luxury of staying on Disney property and having a meal plan.  We have never had a problem trading our weeks with RCI  to a Gold Crown resort in Orlando, as long as we planned in advance.  We've learned a lot over the years, bought an additional couple of units (two upper/lower weeks)  at Massanutten (eBay, Redweek) and have been very happy.with the low MF. (thats a subject for another thread).  Anyway, to each his own, but for us, it's the only way to go.


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 6, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Exactly!!! Like I always say...vacation with the kids by day. At night putting them to bed in their own room lets the adults vacation at night. A cramped room with a couple of beds and 1 bathroom is not my idea of vacation. Needless to say the advantages of having a full kitchen to make adult snacks and drinks is beneficial. A balcony to enjoy them on. Get maintenance/housekeeping clean/disinfect the jets like my hubby does and the private Jacuzzi can become  part of the vacation too. Those are not standard amenities included in standard hotel rooms.


YES.. DISINFECT that Jacuzzi!  I always run bleach through the jets a couple of times.  I'm amazed at the stuff that comes out.!


----------



## CPNY (Sep 6, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> My husband and I took our three kids to Disney World for the first time in 1991.  We stayed at the Holiday Inn, Kissimmee, and were thrilled that they had a refrigerator and microwave in the room.  We spent so much money on eating out, couldn't believe the prices for food at DW (back then, they did not allow you to bring your food in) and were so frustrated with the cramped space in our room.. no place to spread out. The next year, we were invited for a "free weekend"  at Massanutten through a friend.  Went on the tour and haggled all day on price.. since then,  we have been so happy with our decision.  We returned to Disney a few times after that, and what a change.  Being able to bring the kids back to the resort for lunch, as it was too hot mid-day to stay at Disney, and let them cool off in the pool for a swim.  Yes.. in our opinion, timeshares are the only way to go, unless you have the luxury of staying on Disney property and having a meal plan.  We have never had a problem trading our weeks with RCI  to a Gold Crown resort in Orlando, as long as we planned in advance.  We've learned a lot over the years, bought an additional couple of units (two upper/lower weeks)  at Massanutten (eBay, Redweek) and have been very happy.with the low MF. (thats a subject for another thread).  Anyway, to each his own, but for us, it's the only way to go.


Not to hijack the threat about massanutten, but I’m a new regal vista owner and was wondering about the maint fee increases at the resorts.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Sep 6, 2020)

What do you want from a vacation? Trite, but very meaningful. Theme parks are a form of a resort. But virtually all high-end timeshares are resorts of some form or other themselves. Fancy pools, natural entertainment of one sort or another - beaches, ski slopes, city nightlife, gambling, lakes, ect.

In addition, they are designed for longer term occupancy. That allows one to "take their time", rather than vacation in one big frenzy. For some people, this itself is a big plus. For others, it is a waste. 

That is one thing about timeshares - they aren't for everyone. Every person needs to determine what they want out of a vacation, before they make an major decision.


----------



## feliciatd (Sep 6, 2020)

Captpan6 said:


> When I went to Orlando with my wife many years back, it was for the singular purpose of visiting the theme parks like Disney.  We never spent more than an hour or two in our room except for sleeping and Facetiming family. Every day we were at a theme park, and Orlando has A LOT.  Even if you're not experiencing the ever-growing Disney World collection, Sea World and Universal provide some variety.
> 
> This made me think: how necessary is it to have all the amenities like a kitchen, balcony, or other things a timeshare provides if no one is home to use them?  After all, Orlando isn't exactly along a shore where you can walk from the beach to the room to get something and then come back, so those amenities likely don't see a lot of use.  And even if you were to forego the expenses of theme park food, I can't imagine taking the time to cook meals to take with you will save money given you'd have to stock up on a lot of ingredients.
> 
> I'm curious what value that Orlando timeshare holders receive that staying in something far simpler like, dare I say it, a hotel room wouldn't do worse at.  Perhaps I'm oversimplifying the appeal of the city but all the better for me to learn where.


Unless you stay in a very cheap hotel (which probably wouldn't make for a very nice vacation), timeshares generally don't cost much more, if anything. Why wouldn't you want the extra space, privacy, onsite amenities, laundry faciities, etc.?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2020)

OP: I mentioned earlier in the thread that I thought you were considering buying a timeshare.  I think that is correct after reading more posts. 

There are some great resorts out there and trades into Orlando are very easy to get.  I would only buy in a system that trades with II, but  I would do a lot of research first.  Make a decision that is right for you.  TUG members have always said, "Buy where you want to go."   I get that advice. 

For example, we bought a unit on Maui, 2 bed, 2 bath, very ordinary resort, nothing fancy, but we love it more than any other place we stay.  Our unit is oceanfront and has a big lanai that faces west (It's in West Maui), and we own 3 weeks.  We pay a lot for that ($1,950/week).  We bought that one to always use ourselves.  Our friends are using one of our weeks in 2021. 

We are retired and travel at least 12 weeks a year, this next year, we will be traveling at least 18 weeks because I have so many weeks to use. 

In February we go to Maui for 5 weeks and 5 days straight.  It's winter and not much yardwork to do, so we might as well go to Maui for a while.  We traded into Maui for all but our two owned weeks.  That is one example of how great timeshares work.  How much would a hotel on Maui be?  Consider the ones that I traded into, which are Sands of Kahana, Westin and Ka'anapali Beach Club.  I paid about $1,400 total for each of my 2 bedroom trades into these 2 bedrooms.  I won't get oceanfront at any of those resorts, but there is a good chance of a bit of an ocean view at a few of them.  And the luxury of the Westin for those two weeks.  Unbeatable!  Who cares about view, when we already get the view at Hono Koa, where we own.


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Not to hijack the threat about massanutten, but I’m a new regal vista owner and was wondering about the maint fee increases at the resorts.


I will respond on a new thread entitiled Massanutten MF---disregard.. see below


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Not to hijack the threat about massanutten, but I’m a new regal vista owner and was wondering about the maint fee increases at the resorts.


We are Summit float week owners and pay approximately $900 a year ($2700 for three) for each of our three, 4 bedroom summit units.  Each unit is a two bedroom lockoff so even though we own three, four bedroom units (upper and lower units) with can spacebank them separately with RCI.  I normally book week 51 or 52 at Massanutten which gives us an RCI trading power of 23 credits for each two bedroom unit.  We rarely stay at Massanutten but can normally get just about anywhere we want when we combine our points with RCI.  

As for price increases, we have owned at Massanutten almost 30 years and typically, the annual MF increase varies from 3-5% a year.  Since we only pay $900 for a four bedroom (12 sleeper) upper/lower lockout unit, the MF is one of the lowest you will find in the timeshare industry.

Finally, we have exchanged into many HGVC resorts by trading through RCI.  As a result, we are in the process of buying a HGVC property through Redweek.com.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 6, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> We are Summit float week owners and pay approximately $900 a year ($2700 for three) for each of our three, 4 bedroom summit units.  Each unit is a two bedroom lockoff so even though we own three, four bedroom units (upper and lower units) with can spacebank them separately with RCI.  I normally book week 51 or 52 at Massanutten which gives us an RCI trading power of 23 credits for each two bedroom unit.  We rarely stay at Massanutten but can normally get just about anywhere we want when we combine our points with RCI.
> 
> As for price increases, we have owned at Massanutten almost 30 years and typically, the annual MF increase varies from 3-5% a year.  Since we only pay $900 for a four bedroom (12 sleeper) upper/lower lockout unit, the MF is one of the lowest you will find in the timeshare industry.
> 
> Finally, we have exchanged into many HGVC resorts by trading through RCI.  As a result, we are in the process of buying a HGVC property through Redweek.com.


I Have a regal vista 4bd LO EOY 89K points annually. I picked it up for the trade into DVC or other diamond in the rough resorts I can get out of points. Maint fee is around 1000 and I know RV is newer so was wondering of the chances of that phase skyrocketing. In line with this thread, I purchased it to trade into Orlando lol


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I Have a regal vista 4bd LO EOY 89K points annually. I picked it up for the trade into DVC or other diamond in the rough resorts I can get out of points. Maint fee is around 1000 and I know RV is newer so was wondering of the chances of that phase skyrocketing. In line with this thread, I purchased it to trade into Orlando lol


So it's $1,000 EOY?  Great deal for MF's per point, but I think we already talked about that via PM.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 6, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So it's $1,000 EOY?  Great deal for MF's per point, but I think we already talked about that via PM.


Yes I get 89k points with 500MF each year. I Understand regal vista 2 bedroom annual deeds were set up as 4bedroom EOY. Essentially it’s a 2 bedroom annual unit.


----------



## TamaraQT (Sep 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Valid point if ones main purpose is to go to Orlando. There was a tugger here who purchased a massanutten unit to trade into Orlando. Maint fees will be half of what they would pay owning in Orlando and it has high trade power to book two Separate units in Orlando. If the goal is to go to Orlando annually then I’d agree, owning in Orlando may not be the best option. Owning elsewhere and exchanging, AC’s or renting is a better option.


----------



## TamaraQT (Sep 6, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> I will respond on a new thread entitiled Massanutten MF---disregard.. see below


I would like to join in on that thread when you start it. I will watch for it!!!


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 6, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> My point is you can avoid the Front End Cost and Annual Maintenance Fees by renting...



...especially when a lot of rentals can be had for less than the MFs.  One can also avoid the back end costs of trying to get rid of it when one no longer needs it.


----------



## cman (Sep 6, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> ...especially when a lot of rentals can be had for less than the MFs.  One can also avoid the back end costs of trying to get rid of it when one no longer needs it.


Good point. I've been renting Orlando resorts for the last 16 years and have always been able to rent for less than the cost of the MF. That includes the Disney resorts. The price that's listed is the "asking" price. I just make an offer that's 20% below the MF, and it's always accepted. My guess is that my offer is the only one that they received and they're just trying to get rid of a week that they have no use for.


----------



## Papa2015 (Sep 6, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Orange Lake is a favorite resort of my family. One year we rented an owners River Island unit/week. Let me tell you, I wanted to buy in to Orange Lake after that stay!! But the Mfees are too high for my preference and the resorts are easy to trade into or rent for far less than their Mfees. We have stayed in West Village and for the past 2 years we were intending to try North Village. Hopefully next year we will be able to resume our family Orlando vacations.





TamaraQT said:


> I would like to join in on that thread when you start it. I will watch for it!!!


I started thread "MF's at Massanutten"


----------



## TamaraQT (Sep 7, 2020)

Papa2015 said:


> I started thread "MF's at Massanutten"


I'm in. Thanks!!


----------

